# Južnoslovenski jezici (BCS)



## Orlin

Zdravo svima! Moj lični dojam je da južna grupa (najveća po broju jezika koje obuhvata) slovenskih jezika objedinjava veoma različite jezike i, unatoč toj jezičkoj raznovrsnosti, ona je definirana kao treća glavna grupa slovenskih jezika - po meni najverovatnije samo na osnovu geografskog položaja. Ja mislim da je situacija kod druge 2 velike slovenske grupe (istočne i zapadne) sasvim drugačija: jezici ovih skupina su značajno bliži jedan drugom i, čini mi se, svaki ko zna jezik koji spada u neku od 2 grupe razume ostale jezike iste grupe prihvatljivo dobro. Dok, mislim, samo te koji govore bosanski, hrvatski i ili srpski (tj. jezici koji geografski zauzimaju "centralnu poziciju" u našoj grupi) razumeju dobro sve ostale jezike grupe, dobra razumljivost postoji i u kombinaciji bugarski/makedonski, a nivo razumljivosti je u ostalim kombinacijama (bugarski/makedonski vs. slovenački) mnogo problematičan.
Pitanja su mi:
1. Zašto se naša južnoslovenska grupa tako mnogo razlikuje od ostale 2?
2. Iz kakvih razloga je južna grupa formirana - da li je samo geografski položaj?
3. Da li ipak postoje zajedničke lingvističke osobine svih južnoslovenskih jezika? Ja lično ne verujem da ima takvih.
Ako nisam u pravu o nečemu, ispravite me, molim.
Hvala unapred!


----------



## DenisBiH

Ranko Matasović priča o ovome u svojoj Poredbeno-povijesnoj gramatici hrvatskoga jezika. Tekst je malo duži za citiranje, evo samo dva interesantna citata dok ne vidim kako mogu sumirati ostatak.


O zapadnoslavenskim jezicima naspram istočnih i južnih:



> Tradicionalno se slavenski jezici dijele na istočne, zapadne i južne; po shvaćanju mnogih lingvista postoje brojne izoglose koje zapadnoslavenske jezike (polapski, poljski, kašupski, slovinski, gornjolužički, donjolužički, češki i slovački) odvajaju od skupine u kojoj su istočni (ruski, ukrajinski i bjeloruski) i južnoslavenski jezici (slovenski, makedonski, bugarski te kompleks hrvatskoga, srpskoga, bošnjačkoga i crnogorskoga).
> 
> Treba, međutim, istaknuti da su izoglose koje odvajaju zapadnoslavenske jezike od ostalih redovito rezultat inovacija na istočno-južnoslavenskoj strani, dok je nejasno ima li zajedničkih inovacija koje bi obuhvatile sve zapadnoslavenske jezike i samo njih.


Konkretno o južnoslavenskim:



> Na sličan način, pitanje je genetskog jedinstva južnoslavenskoga otvoreno: medu zajedničkim obilježjima južnoslavenskih jezika gotovo da nema zajedničkih inovacija u fonologiji i morfologiji, kojima bi se oni odvajali od slavenskoga sjevera.


Pokušaću ostatak priče sumirati kasnije.


----------



## xpictianoc

nisam baš upućen u to pitanje, ali čini mi se da razlog tih razlika između srpskohrvatskog i bugarskog jezika potiče od činjenice da imaju dva različita izvora.


----------



## DenisBiH

xpictianoc said:


> nisam baš upućen u to pitanje, ali čini mi se da razlog tih razlika između srpskohrvatskog i bugarskog jezika potiče od činjenice da imaju dva različita izvora.




Po Matasoviću, srpskohrvatski, pa čak ni sam hrvatski, ne predstavljaju valjanu genetsku klasifikacijsku jedinicu.

O srpskohrvatskom:



> »Srednjojužnoslavenski« se, dakle, može odnositi samo na ostatak zapadnojužnoslavenskih govora preostao nakon izdvajanja slovenskoga, odnosno nakon prvih općeslovenskih inovacija koje se nisu proširile na kajkavski, čakavski, štokavski i torlački. Drugim riječima, srednjojužnoslavenski prajezik nije postojao...Međutim, u literaturi se još uvijek inzistira na genetskom jedinstvu »srednjojužnoslavenskoga«, koji se u tom smislu još najčešće naziva »srpskohrvatskim«. Pri tome se misli da je »srednjojužnoslavenski« pojava iste razine kao, primjerice, češki ili ruski jezik, što nipošto nije točno; u slučaju drugih slavenskih jezika redovito možemo utvrditi zajedničke inovacije koje su provedene u svim njihovim narječjima i samo u njima, a upravo to ne možemo učiniti u »srednjojužnoslavenskome«....


Za sam hrvatski:



> U genetskom smislu, hrvatski ne predstavlja valjanu jedinicu u dosljednoj klasifikaciji jer kajkavski i čakavski su podjednako »hrvatski« kao i štokavski. To ujedno znači i da nema smisla govoriti o nekom genetskom jedinstvu hrvatskoga, srpskoga i bošnjačkoga jezika, u smislu jezika kojim govore svi Hrvati, Srbi, Bošnjaci i Crnogorci. Zajedničkoga prajezika iz kojega bi potekli svi srpski, hrvatski, crnogorski i bošnjački idiomi (i samo oni) nikada nije bilo.


Čini mi se da je za potrebe genetskog porijekla i klasifikacije najbolje govoriti o štokavskom (eventualno istočnom i zapadnom), kajkavskom, čakavskom itd. te njihovim poddijalektima.

Nešto malo o terminologiji koju Matasović preferira, tj. o terminima 'srednjojužnoslavenski' i 'srpskohrvatski':


> Kada se taj termin odnosi na skup dijalekata, koji su na različite načine tijekom povijesti bili u međusobnoj interakciji i među kojima granice često nisu posve jasne, to je terminološki opravdano, a ujedno je i dobar način da se izbjegne politički nekorektan naziv »hrvatskosrpski« ili »srpskohrvatski«, koji se nažalost previše  udomaćio u inozemnoj slavistici. Nema nikakve dvojbe da postoji potreba za terminom koji bi izrazio činjenicu da su upravo čakavski, štokavski i kajkavski dijalekti, osobito tijekom burnoga razdoblja seobi izazvanih turskim osvajanjima u 15. i 16. st., intenzivno utjecali jedni na druge, što je dovelo i do nastanka miješanih dijalekata, osobito na štokavskom području94


Ja bih lično još dodao da je okupljanje štokavskog, čakavskog, kajkavskog i torlačkog u cjeline poput 'srednjojužnoslavenskog' ili 'srpskohrvatskog', pored burne historije koja je rezultirala jakim utjecajima jednih na druge, rezultat i ujediniteljskih i standardizacijskih pokreta o kojima smo govorili na drugoj temi. Da to nije tako, teoretski bi se moglo i neke slovenske dijalekte pridružiti u ovu srednjojužnoslavensku grupaciju, jer, koliko mi je poznato na osnovu onoga što je nekad pisao TriglavNationalPark, i određeni slovenski dijalekti su bili pod utjecajima štokavskog, a pretpostalvjam zbog migracija u periodu osmanskog nadiranja prema zapadu. Neka me TNP ispravi ako griješim ovdje. 

Na kraju, jedan interesantan citat koji se donekle dotiče mojih internih sumnji o čakavskome koje sam nekad iznosio ovdje:



> Medutim, takvih srednjojužnoslavenskih zajedničkih inovacija jednostavno nema. Štoviše, čak nije moguće pronaći niti zajedničke inovacije koje bi obuhvatile sve dijalekte čakavskoga narječja, dok općeštokavskih i općekajkavskih inovacija ipak ima95


----------



## DenisBiH

A sad rezime Matasovićevih mišljenja o južnoslavenskome koji sam ostao dužan Orlinu.


O *fonologiji*:


*Potencijalna zajednička karakteristika*: metateza likvida provedena je na jedinstven način na čitavom južnoslavenskom području
*Problem*: Na isti način je provedena i u srednjeslovačkim govorima.
*Moj komentar*: Ovdje treba napomenuti da smo mi i ranije pričali o nekim potencijalnim vezama srednjeslovačkoga sa južnoslavenskim jezicima

*Potencijalna zajednička karakteristika*: prasi. *ū (stsl. y) postalo i.
*Problem 1*: Ista promjena je zahvatila i češki i vjerovatno i polapski
*Problem 2*: U različitim južnoslavenskim dijalektima ova se promjena odvijala u različitim periodima - na zapadu znatno prije istoka


O *morfologiji*:


* Potencijalna zajednička karakteristika*: "participi prezenta na -y umjesto -a (na sjeveru); usp. stsl. nesy »noseći« spram stpolj. nesa, strus. nesa"
*Problem 1*: jedino se stsl. nastavak može izvesti pravilno od praslavenskoga. Smatra da su istočni i zapadni slavenski jezici ovdje inovirali, a da ta inovacija nije dospjela na jug
*Problem 2*: u mnogim južnoslavenskim idiomima niti jedan od ta dva oblika participa nije posvjedočen

*Potencijalna zajednička karakteristika*: "u I jd. o-osnova južnoslav. jezici imaju nastavak -omь (stsl. vlъkomь, hrv. vȗkom), dok sjevernoslavenski jezici imaju -ъmь; usp. strus. vъlkъmь, polj. wilkiem."
*Problem*: Ovo je inovacija na sjeveru, jug je samo arhaičan, čuvajući naslijeđeni nastavak, pa kaže "dakle arhaizam koji ne može poslužiti za genetsku supklasifikaciju."

*Potencijalna zajednička karakteristika*: "padežni nastavak -ję u G jd. i NA mn. jā-osnova (stsl. dušę, hrv. dúšē) i A mn. o-osnova (stsl. konję) odgovara nastavku -ě u istočnoslavenskome i zapadnoslavenskome (usp. strus. dušě, koně, stpolj. dusze, konie). "
*Problem*: Sjever je inovirao, jug je arhaičan i čuva naslijeđeni nastavak

*Potencijalna zajednička karakteristika*: "oblici osnove D i L osobne zamjenice 2. l. jd. s vokalizmom -o- posvjedočeni su u sjevernoslavenskome (usp. strus. D jd. tobě, dok južnoslavenski ima samo osnove s vokalizmom -e- (usp. stsl. tebě, hrv. tȅbi)."
*Problem*: Opet sjeverna inovacija i arhaizam očuvan na jugu

*Potencijalna zajednička karakteristika*: "posvojne zamjenice 3. l. jd. (hrv. njègov, slov. njegó,v, bug. nègov) umjesto praslavenskoga
*(j)ega (rus. ego, polj.jego).". Ovo zaista jeste južnoslavenska inovacija.
*Problem 1*: Ova inovacija je nastala dugo nakon što su se pojedini južnoslavenski jezici već osamostalili
*Problem 2*: citiram "Staroslavenski još ima očuvan naslijeđeni oblik ego, kao i rubni slovenski govori, npr. rezijanski, u kojem se upotrebljava nesklonjiva posvojna zamjenica njagá"

Dalje, prvo kratak citat:



> Neka zajednička, općejužnoslavenska obilježja postoje u tvorbi i leksiku 86, ali nije jasno radi li se o zajedničkim inovacijama koje bi dokazivale postojanje općejužnoslavenske jezične zajednice ili su to arhaizmi koji slučajno nisu očuvani u·zapadnim i istočnoslavenskim jezicima.


Konkretno o *leksiku*:


> Često riječi koje pronalazimo samo u južnoslavenskim jezicima (npr. hrv. bŕna, bȑnjica, bug. bъrna, slov. bŕna ili slov. slána »inje«, hrv. dijal. slána, čak. sl°ānȁ »rosa«) imaju svoje usporednice u baltijskim jezicima (usp. lit. burnà »lice«, šalnà »mraz«), što pokazuje da se radi o leksičkim arhaizmima koji nisu sačuvani na sjeveru 87


Još o *tvorbi*: 

*Potencijalna zajednička karakteristika*: Kaže "produktivnost sufiksa poput deminutivnog -ica (usp. hrv. vòdica,  slov. vodíca) spram istočnoslav. i zapadnoslav. -ъka (rus. vódka, polj.  wódka)"
*Problem*: Kaže "ne znači nužno da se radi o južnoslavenskoj inovaciji; budući da je taj sufiks rezultat treće palatalizacije, morao je postojati već u praslavenskome."

*Potencijalna zajednička karakterstika*: "praslavenski prefiks *ū- (rus. vy-, polj. wy-)" arhaizam koji je očuvan na sjeveru a na jugu se izgubio
*Problem 1*: njegov nestanak na jugu ne mora biti istodoban
*Problem 2*: njegov nestanak na jugu nije potpun. Očuvan je u sjeverozapadnim slovenskim govorima u Koruškoj i Slovenskom Primorju, a u tragovima ga ima zabilježenog i u sjevernočakavskom i u kajkavskom dijalektu Bednje - usp. vȉgled »zrcalo«

Pravo da vam kažem iskilavio sam se dok sam ove jerove i akcente prekucao, izvinjavam se ako ima neka greškica. 

Da se malo vratimo na zapad:



> Zapadnojužnoslavenski je u strogo genetskom smislu posljednji zajednički prajezik koji se može pretpostaviti za sva slovenska i hrvatska narječja. Vrijeme postojanja zjsl. prajezika dobro se podudara s razdobljem franačke dominacije u hrvatskim zemljama (8-9. st.).


Odnosno, s ovim u vidu, Matasović daje ovakvu genetsku klasifikaciju slavenskih jezika:

praslavenski
-lehitski (poljski, polapski, pomoranski)
-lužički
-češko-slovački
-istočno-južnoslavenski
---zapadni južnoslavenski (slovenski, hrvatski+ostali BCS)
---istočni južnoslavenski (makedonski, bugarski)
---istočnoslavenski (ruski, bjeloruski, ukrajinski)

Drugim riječima, nema mu ni zapadnoslavenske ni južnoslavenske grupe, govoreći o genetskoj klasifikaciji.

Eh da, još jedna zanimljiva Matasovićeva fusnota o 'srednojužnoslavenskom':



> D. Brozović, koji s oklijevanjem prihvaća naslijeđenu teoriju o genetskom jedinstvu »srednjojužnoslavenskoga«, jasno uviđa da je to jezična pojava različite vrste od ostalih čvorova na slavenskom genealoškom stablu: »Tako je hrvatskosrpski dijasistem preživio kritično 12. stoljeće i uspio se održati, iako je stupanj unutarnje nehomogenosti njegovih dijelova veći nego i u jednom drugom slavenskom jeziku i veći nego što je prosjek u europskim jezicima-dijasistemima uopće« (Brozović 2006 (1978): 164). Moguš (1971: 23 i dalje) slijedi Junkovića (disertacija iz 1967., objavljena 1972) u pobijanju Ramovševih (1936) izoglosa kojima se kajkavski genetskolingvistički pripisuje slovenskomu jeziku. Premda nije posve eksplicitan, i on, čini se, vjeruje u genetsko jedinstvo čakavskoga, kajkavskoga i štokavskoga. M. Lončarić (2005: 46) dopušta mogućnost da se iz zapadnojužnoslavenskoga izdvojilo *pet primarnih odvjetaka: slovenski, kajkavski, čakavski, šćakavski (zapadnoštokavski) i (istočno-)štokavski, što je u osnovi i naša teza.*


U knjizi navodi ovu Brozovićevu kartu rasporeda dijalekata prije dolaska Osmanlija.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

EDIT: This thread is for discussions *in BCS only*. Some English-language posts have been moved HERE; please go there to discuss Slavic mutual intelligibility in English.


----------



## nonik

..........


----------



## ilocas2

Jedna takva izoglosa:

U južnoslavenskima jezicima "prav" znači "straight"

U istočnoslavenskima i zapadnoslavenskima jezicima "pravý" znači "right" (right x left)


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

ilocas2 said:


> U južnoslavenskima jezicima "prav" znači "straight"


 
U slovenskom (slovenačkom) *prav* ili *pravo* može značiti puno stvari, ali nikada "straight".

("Straight" u slovenskom je *naravnost*.)


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

DenisBiH said:


> A sad rezime Matasovićevih mišljenja o južnoslavenskome koji sam ostao dužan Orlinu.
> 
> 
> O *fonologiji*:
> 
> 
> *Potencijalna zajednička karakteristika*: metateza likvida provedena je na jedinstven način na čitavom južnoslavenskom području
> *Problem*: Na isti način je provedena i u srednjeslovačkim govorima.
> *Moj komentar*: Ovdje treba napomenuti da smo mi i ranije pričali o nekim potencijalnim vezama srednjeslovačkoga sa južnoslavenskim jezicima
> 
> *Potencijalna zajednička karakteristika*: prasi. *ū (stsl. y) postalo i.
> *Problem 1*: Ista promjena je zahvatila i češki i vjerovatno i polapski
> *Problem 2*: U različitim južnoslavenskim dijalektima ova se promjena odvijala u različitim periodima - na zapadu znatno prije istoka
> 
> 
> O *morfologiji*:
> 
> 
> *Potencijalna zajednička karakteristika*: "participi prezenta na -y umjesto -a (na sjeveru); usp. stsl. nesy »noseći« spram stpolj. nesa, strus. nesa"
> *Problem 1*: jedino se stsl. nastavak može izvesti pravilno od praslavenskoga. Smatra da su istočni i zapadni slavenski jezici ovdje inovirali, a da ta inovacija nije dospjela na jug
> *Problem 2*: u mnogim južnoslavenskim idiomima niti jedan od ta dva oblika participa nije posvjedočen
> 
> *Potencijalna zajednička karakteristika*: "u I jd. o-osnova južnoslav. jezici imaju nastavak -omь (stsl. vlъkomь, hrv. vȗkom), dok sjevernoslavenski jezici imaju -ъmь; usp. strus. vъlkъmь, polj. wilkiem."
> *Problem*: Ovo je inovacija na sjeveru, jug je samo arhaičan, čuvajući naslijeđeni nastavak, pa kaže "dakle arhaizam koji ne može poslužiti za genetsku supklasifikaciju."
> 
> *Potencijalna zajednička karakteristika*: "padežni nastavak -ję u G jd. i NA mn. jā-osnova (stsl. dušę, hrv. dúšē) i A mn. o-osnova (stsl. konję) odgovara nastavku -ě u istočnoslavenskome i zapadnoslavenskome (usp. strus. dušě, koně, stpolj. dusze, konie). "
> *Problem*: Sjever je inovirao, jug je arhaičan i čuva naslijeđeni nastavak
> 
> *Potencijalna zajednička karakteristika*: "oblici osnove D i L osobne zamjenice 2. l. jd. s vokalizmom -o- posvjedočeni su u sjevernoslavenskome (usp. strus. D jd. tobě, dok južnoslavenski ima samo osnove s vokalizmom -e- (usp. stsl. tebě, hrv. tȅbi)."
> *Problem*: Opet sjeverna inovacija i arhaizam očuvan na jugu
> 
> *Potencijalna zajednička karakteristika*: "posvojne zamjenice 3. l. jd. (hrv. njègov, slov. njegó,v, bug. nègov) umjesto praslavenskoga
> *(j)ega (rus. ego, polj.jego).". Ovo zaista jeste južnoslavenska inovacija.
> *Problem 1*: Ova inovacija je nastala dugo nakon što su se pojedini južnoslavenski jezici već osamostalili
> *Problem 2*: citiram "Staroslavenski još ima očuvan naslijeđeni oblik ego, kao i rubni slovenski govori, npr. rezijanski, u kojem se upotrebljava nesklonjiva posvojna zamjenica njagá"
> 
> Dalje, prvo kratak citat:
> 
> Konkretno o *leksiku*:
> Još o *tvorbi*:
> 
> *Potencijalna zajednička karakteristika*: Kaže "produktivnost sufiksa poput deminutivnog -ica (usp. hrv. vòdica, slov. vodíca) spram istočnoslav. i zapadnoslav. -ъka (rus. vódka, polj. wódka)"
> *Problem*: Kaže "ne znači nužno da se radi o južnoslavenskoj inovaciji; budući da je taj sufiks rezultat treće palatalizacije, morao je postojati već u praslavenskome."
> 
> *Potencijalna zajednička karakterstika*: "praslavenski prefiks *ū- (rus. vy-, polj. wy-)" arhaizam koji je očuvan na sjeveru a na jugu se izgubio
> *Problem 1*: njegov nestanak na jugu ne mora biti istodoban
> *Problem 2*: njegov nestanak na jugu nije potpun. Očuvan je u sjeverozapadnim slovenskim govorima u Koruškoj i Slovenskom Primorju, a u tragovima ga ima zabilježenog i u sjevernočakavskom i u kajkavskom dijalektu Bednje - usp. vȉgled »zrcalo«


 
Veoma zanimljivo, ali nije prefiks *raz-* (umjesto *roz-*) možda jedna tipička zajednička karakteristika južnoslavenskih jezika?


----------



## Orlin

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Veoma zanimljivo, ali nije prefiks *raz-* (umjesto *roz-*) možda jedna tipička zajednička karakteristika južnoslavenskih jezika?


Možda je zajednička za sve južnoslovenske jezike ali mislim da je prisutna i u nekim drugim slovenskim jezicima - npr. sam ja siguran da u ruskom isto ima prefiksa *раз-*.


----------



## itreius

Ako ćemo vjerovati HJPu, onda se radi o arhaizmu, oblik je ostao nepromijenjen u JS jezicima (stsl. raz).


----------



## Orlin

Međutim, mnogo se spori o mestu slovenačkog u klasifikaciji slovenskih jezika - video sam mnenja da mu je tradicionalno klasificiranje u južnoslovenskoj grupi čisto geografski zasnovano, a ako misleno ostavimo slovenački po strani, svi ostali južnoslovenski jezici imaju lako primetljive zajedničke karakteristike: simplifikacija imeničke deklinacije (čak do potpunog eliminiranja u bugarskom i makedonskom), sačuvanje aorista, imperfekta i pluskvamperfekta ("pretežno pasivno" u BCS i "sasvim aktivno" u bugarskom i makedonskom), opšta etimologija građenja futura (nastao je od pomoćnog glagola хотѣти + infinitiv), osetjivo prisustvo orijentalizama osmanskog porekla te drugih "balkaniazama" itd., što definitivno ne važi za slovenački. Ali slovenački ipak nije izuzetno daleko od BCS sudeći po tome da ga govornici BCS (uključujući ja) razumeju više ili manje.
Međutim, koristi li se u slovenačkom prezent svršenih glagola - neki kažu da se koristi sa značenjem budućeg vremena kao u zapadno- i istočnoslovenskim jezicima, dok ja, iako nemam aktivno znanje slovenačkog, pretpostavljam da se prezent svrš. glagogola koristi otprilike kao u BCS?
Ja bih isto zaključio da je klasifikacija slovenskih jezika više ili manje bazirana na očiglednu činjenicu da postoje 2 neprekidna slovenska dijalektalna kontinuuma (severni i južni) odvojene "prugom neslovenskih zemalja" - Austrija, Mađarska, Rumunija, Moldova. Zato bi bilo lingvistički opravdanije definirati 2 glavne grupe - severnu i južne, svaka sa zapadnom i istočnom podgrupom prema nekim karakterističnim inovacijama (u južnoj grupi bi zapadna podgrupa bila slovenački + BCS a istočna bugarski + makedonski).


----------



## DenisBiH

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Veoma zanimljivo, ali nije prefiks *raz-* (umjesto *roz-*) možda jedna tipička zajednička karakteristika južnoslavenskih jezika?




Matasović ga koliko vidim pominje, kada priča o metatezi likvida.



> U hrvatskome skupine *or, *ol > ra, la, a skupine *er, *el > rě, lě:
> ...
> prasl. *arz- »raz-« > stsl. raz-, rus. raz-, polj. roz- hrv. raz-
> 
> U osnovi iste odraze kao hrvatski imaju i drugi južnoslavenski jezici i srednjoslovački.


HJP daje praslavenski oblik *orz-, razlika zašto Matasović daje *arz- je možda u tome što u ovoj knjizi pokušava davati starije praslavenske oblike zbog upoređivanja sa baltičkim jezicima; mislim da bi njemu *orz- bio općeslavenski, tj. kasnija faza. No izgleda ni on nije u potpunosti tu jasan pa kod pravila daje *or > ra a ne *ar > ra (možda jer je u vrijeme kad se dešavala metateza likvida *a već postalo *o?)

Ironija je da je i HJP etimologije isto mislim pisao Matasović. 


> Rječnička baza neprestano se nadopunjuje i  korigira. Zone onomastike (autorica Dunja Brozović  Rončević) i  etimologije (prof. dr. Ranko Matasović) izrađene su za izdanje Hrvatski  enciklopedijski rječnik (2003) i nisu mijenjane od posljednjeg izdanja  (Novi Liber – Jutarnji list 2004).


----------



## DenisBiH

Orlin said:


> Ja bih isto zaključio da je klasifikacija slovenskih jezika više ili manje bazirana na očiglednu činjenicu da postoje 2 neprekidna slovenska dijalektalna kontinuuma (severni i južni) odvojene "prugom neslovenskih zemalja" - Austrija, Mađarska, Rumunija, Moldova. Zato bi bilo lingvistički opravdanije definirati 2 glavne grupe - severnu i južne, svaka sa zapadnom i istočnom podgrupom prema nekim karakterističnim inovacijama (u južnoj grupi bi zapadna podgrupa bila slovenački + BCS a istočna bugarski + makedonski).




Ali to onda ne bi uzelo u obzir da istočni i južni slavenski jezici imaju zajedničke inovacije koje ih odvajaju od zapadnoslavenskih.



> Među zajedničke inovacije južnoslavenskih i istočnoslavenskih jezika ubrajaju se, primjerice, dosljedno provođenje druge palatalizacije i ispred praslavenskoga *w (usp. hrv. cvijȇt, rus. cvet spram poljskoga kwiat, hrv. zvijézda, rus. zvezdá spram polj. gwiazda) i gubitak glasa *d ispred praslavenskoga *l, npr. u hrv. riječi rȁlo, rus. rálo spram češkoga rádlo (od prasl. *ardla < ie. *h2erh3dhlom; usp. lit. árklas, gr. árotron).


Doduše, postoje izuzeci:



> Srednjoslovačka narječja (na temelju kojih je izgrađen standard) su ovu inovaciju provela zajedno s južnoslavenskima (usp. slovač. šilo < *šidlo, mylo <*mydlo 230.
> Najsjeverniji slovenski govori imaju pak očuvanu skupinu di (> dw; usp. slov. dijal. šidwo »šilo« < *šidlo), kao i češki jezik. Također, u najsjevernijim ruskim govorima (tzv. »nadiljmenski govori« oko jezera Il'men) skupine *dl, *tl ostale su očuvane prije no što je *dl > gl, *tl > ki; usp. rus. dijal. privegli umj. priveli < *privedli 231.


----------



## VelikiMag

Koliko je meni poznato, samo kod južnoslovenskih jezika jednosložne i po neke druge imenice dobijaju u nominativu množine produženi nastavak _-ovi/-evi_. Doduše kod slovenačkog mislim da nije uvijek tako, a za bugarski nisam siguran, ali za BSC i makedonski znam.
Google Translate za slovenački daje oblike množine _mostovi_, _duhovi_, _topovi_, _rogovi_, tako da je to i tamo donekle prisutno.
Ovo je moj odgovor na treće pitanje.


----------



## Orlin

VelikiMag said:


> Koliko je meni poznato, samo kod južnoslovenskih jezika jednosložne i po neke druge imenice dobijaju u nominativu množine produženi nastavak _-ovi/-evi_. Doduše kod slovenačkog mislim da nije uvijek tako, a za bugarski nisam siguran, ali za BSC i makedonski znam.
> Google Translate za slovenački daje oblike množine _mostovi_, _duhovi_, _topovi_, _rogovi_, tako da je to i tamo donekle prisutno.
> Ovo je moj odgovor na treće pitanje.


Mislim da se može reći da vredi i za bugarski jer u našem jeziku većina jednosložnih imenica m. roda formira množinu nastavkom *-ове*: мостове, духове, топове, рогове* itd.

*P. S.: Ovaj poslednji oblik je ispravan ali nikako ne najuobičajeniji, mi obično kažemo рога.


----------



## Sobakus

Orlin said:


> Možda je zajednička za sve južnoslovenske jezike ali mislim da je prisutna i u nekim drugim slovenskim jezicima - npr. sam ja siguran da u ruskom isto ima prefiksa *раз-*.



Ne, ovaj prefiks ivorno bio roz- u ruskom, kao sada je u Ukrajinskom. Ipak u savremenom ruskom roz- se piše samo pod naglaskom, u ostalim slučajevima - raz- pod utjecajem crkvenoslavenskoga.


----------



## DenisBiH

Sobakus said:


> Ne, ovaj prefiks ivorno bio roz- u ruskom, kao sada je u Ukrajinskom. Ipak u savremenom ruskom roz- se piše samo pod naglaskom, u ostalim slučajevima - raz- pod utjecajem crkvenoslavenskoga.




Još malo od Matasovića o metatezi likvida, da nam pomogne rasvijetliti ovo raz-/roz-



> U zapadnoslavenskim jezicima odrazi skupina koje su sudjelovale u metatezi likvida djelomično ovise o praslavenskoj intonaciji; tako u češ. početno pras!. *ar-, *al- daje ro-, lo- pod prasl. cirkumfleksom, ali ra-, la- pod akutom; usp. češ. robit »raditi« < *ar~b- (hrv. rábiti), ali rádlo »ralo« < *árdla (hrv. rȁlo), loket »lakat« < *al~kut- (hrv. lȃkat), lákati »biti gladan« < *álkātej (usp. hrv. lȁkom, slov. lákomen).
> Zbog identičnoga odraza početnoga *ar-, *al- pod akutom u svim slavenskim jezicima, zacijelo je promjena akutiranih *ar-, *al- prethodila promjeni ostalih slogova zatvorenih likvidama, gdje se odrazi  razlikuju 205. Stoga se govori i o »prvoj« i o »drugoj« metatezi likvida.



Gore r~ i l~ označavaju znakove koje on piše kao r / l sa tildom iznad, pretpostavljam oznaka cirkumfleksa. Koliko vidim on priča o metatezi likvida u istočnoslavenskim jezima ali ne vidim da išta specifično kaže za ovu na početku riječi. Evo šta kaže:



> Istočnoslavenski jezici zapravo ne provode metatezu likvida, već iza likvide umeću samoglasnik (tzv. »punoglasje«, rus. polnoglásie); usp. rus. borodá spram hrv. bráda < prasl. *bardā (usp. lit. barzdà, lat. barba, njem. Bart). Vjerojatno je istočnoslavenski u tom pogledu arhaičan, tj. samoglasnik se isprva umetao iza likvide u općeslavenskome razdoblju, a potom je svugdje osim u istočnoslavenskom isčezao onaj samoglasnik koji je prethodio likvidi.
> 
> U hrv. bi, dakle, točan razvitak bio prasl. *bardā > općeslav. *boradā > *baradā > bráda.


----------



## VelikiMag

Jedno pitanje za Denisa.
Jednom prilikom smo govorili o upotrebi kraćeg i dužeg genitivnog oblika pridjeva i zaključili da određenom broju ljudi duži oblik zvuči pomalo arhaično, te ga stoga i ne koriste. U ovoj Matasovićevoj knjizi koju ovdje citiraš se koriste samo duži oblici, a vidim da je knjiga iz 2008. godine, pa me interesuje je li to sada neki trend tamo u Hrvatskoj ili je to samo lični izbor autora?


----------



## DenisBiH

VelikiMag said:


> Jedno pitanje za Denisa.
> Jednom prilikom smo govorili o upotrebi kraćeg i dužeg genitivnog oblika pridjeva i zaključili da određenom broju ljudi duži oblik zvuči pomalo arhaično, te ga stoga i ne koriste. U ovoj Matasovićevoj knjizi koju ovdje citiraš se koriste samo duži oblici, a vidim da je knjiga iz 2008. godine, pa me interesuje je li to sada neki trend tamo u Hrvatskoj ili je to samo lični izbor autora?




Može biti da je trend, slično je i kod nekih naših (Halilović, Jahić). Mada nisam siguran kako je bilo u vrijeme SFRJ kod Hrvata.


----------

